# WLAN: Automatisch mit bestem Signal verbinden



## Timo Rickert (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde gern folgendes umsetzen:

wir haben mehrere Accesspoints in unserer Firma. Nun kann es sein das sich mehrere Accesspoints in reichweite befinden(mehr oder weniger gut). Nun soll sich das Notebook den Accesspoint mit dem besten Signal verbinden. 

Außerdem wäre es schön wenn man von einem in den geht und sich die Signalstärke verändert(und ein anderes Signal besser ist) soll auch die Verbindung gewechselt werden.

Gibt es eine Software die sowas kann ?

Gruß Timo


----------



## Sinac (6. Dezember 2005)

Dafür brauchst du eigentlich keine Software, das regeln die APs selber untereinander - nennt sich Roaming


----------



## Timo Rickert (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort !

Funktioniert das denn auch mit verschiedenen Herstellern? Ich habe nämlich einen Dell Router und Allnet Accesspoints.

Und wenn was muss ich einrichten ?

Gruß Timo


----------



## TheLastOne (6. Dezember 2005)

wie ober schon beantwortet, dank Roaming sollte das kein problem darstellen.


----------



## Sinac (7. Dezember 2005)

Wenn deine Beiden Geräte Roaming unterstützen kannste Glück haben, aber grundsätzlich würde ich am besten Geräte von gleichen Herstellern nehmen.


----------



## Timo Rickert (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe beim Hersteller mal nachgefragt und die sagten, dass dieses Modell kein Roaming unterstützt.

Gibt es nicht ein Programm welches mir die beste Verbindung auswählt ?

Gruß Timo


----------

